# G3- tire width Vs. arm temp.



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello all I was wondering if the width of the tires causes more friction resulting in higher armature tempature?? thanks, mj


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd worry about them being too short if the arm is getting hot. If the chassis drags too hard the arm will get hot quick. As far a width goes I haven't noticed any heat problems with wider tires.


----------

